# WTT No. 2, anyone need a buddy?.



## loveinbinary

Where do I start... Well, I'm WTT after having my son 8 1/2 months ago. Of course there are legitimate reasons why we are waiting, but that doesn't make me want another baby any less RIGHT NOW. For starters DH needs a better job, we need to finish paying off the hospital bills from having Roman and I would really like to drop all this baby weight (along with the weight I gained after meeting DH). For most people, waiting would be the reasonable thing to do right? But this crazy lady right here wants to be pregnant more than anything so naturally I could find a way around any logical reason lol. I love my son more than I could possibly put into words. Being a mother is the best thing that has ever happened to me and I can't wait to go through it again. There's next to no chance of us having an "oops" baby since I got the Mirena IUD at my 6 week checkup. The only positive to the IUD is not having a visit from AF since I found out I was pregnant, a year a half ago. 
If things go perfectly, which never happens lol, we could start trying as early as the fall after Roman's first birthday (August). Realistically, it probably won't be until next year. Anyone want to share this WTT journey with me?


----------



## loveinbinary

I do a lot more lurking than posting these days and I'd like to change that. When I was TTC No.1 I found a wonderful thread with wonderful ladies to share my journey with, but now that most of us have already had our precious little bundles (a few with ones on the way) conversation has started to die down. I miss having such lovely ladies to share this roller coaster of a journey with.


----------



## happyface82

Hey! :flower:

Can I join you? We are planning to TTC in the next 2 months.. . the sooner the better for me. I've been sooo broody for ages but OH had his reasons for wanting to wait. So I waited. and now the time is almost over and I'm more broody than ever, counting the days! :baby:


----------



## loveinbinary

happyface, of course you can!!! Hooray only 2 months left!! That's so exciting! We don't have a set date, it's all up in the air depending on different factors. But I definitely agree, the sooner the better. Right now sounds perfect to me lol. DH is looking for a new job out of state so we can move closer to my family. Once he finds a good job out there and we move and get settled (with insurance) then we can start trying. I know exactly how you are feeling. I've been broody since my LO was just a couple months old and now it's only getting worse. I'd really like to have another before my LO turns 2.


----------



## LockandKey

Hi :wave: I will be TTC no 2 in about 5 months, December. Right now I am waiting on a DD to get a bit older and more independent, also I want to make sure I can easily handle her at her worst before adding another. We will also be moving into our first home by the end of August, that will cost a pretty penny, and then we have a few things to buy for it, like a security system, a 2nd vehicle, washer and dryer. It will take us a bit to work our finances back up, but we are thinking that by December we will be ready again


----------



## x Zaly x

Hiii can i also join? I am waiting to try for number two as well. I have a daughter, she just turned two three days ago. Cant believe how time flies! Im super broody and hopefully going to start trying in January 2013 x


----------



## x Zaly x

Oh and your little man is just gorgeous :) x


----------



## loveinbinary

Moving into your first home, that's so exciting! We too need to get a second vehicle. Honestly we need to get rid of the car we have now and get a new one. Luckily the area we are looking to move to has a lower cost of living than where we are at now, which will help us be able to afford another little munchkin sooner after the move. I'd really like to try before the end of the year but I'm not sure if that will happen or not. 

Lately I've been so tempted to take a test, despite being on Mirena. I just feel off, but I know my mind is convincing my body that I feel pregnant because I so desperately want to be. 

Aside from moving and setting up your new home, are you planning to do anything to help pass the time before TTC?


----------



## loveinbinary

Zaly thank you!! Your little girl looks so precious!! I don't know where the time goes, it seems like yesterday I was staring down at those two perfect lines and now I'm planning his first birthday. Doesn't seem right at all. I want to keep him little forever! What has you WTT?


----------



## happyface82

Oh hope your OH gets a new job quickly!!!! I don't like how life interfered with our broodiness :haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha I know right? Stupid finances and other things. We should just be able to have babies whenever we want and not have to worry about anything.


----------



## happyface82

haha I agree. I mean K will be more independent when No2 arrives which is a good thing as she'll be able to be a bit more involved as well. I hope she will be potty trained as well by then. Haven't done it yet, I just love her fluffy bum too much! :haha: Need to focus on the positives right? :winkwink:


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm WTT #2 as well :hi: I'm still trying to get my OH to agree to a date but would love to start TTC once my daughter is two. 
I had a Mirena coil fitted 6 weeks pp and I'm worried it'll take a while for my cycles to get back to normal so I'm trying to persuade him we need to think about it soon!


----------



## OmiOmen

:wave: I am WTT for number 2 in May 2013. I want to do it now and never thought I could get this broody the second time around. But we have things to check off our list before trying and May is really the earliest we can start.


----------



## loveinbinary

That's the only thing I worry about when the time comes. R is very much a mommy's boy. So much in fact that when I am home he will stand by me and whine just so I will come play with him or pick him up. I worry that he would be jealous of the baby. I told DH that since I don't have the right parts he is in charge of potty training :haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

Pink, I had my Mirena fitted at my 6week checkup as well. From what I have read the hormone in it is so low and localized that your cycle should regulate itself pretty much as soon as you take it out. It's not like the pill where the hormone is going through your entire body and you have to wait for it to work itself out. I like the Mirena, but I kind of want to have mine taken out. Maybe because I don't like how effective it is lol. 

Omi, I was actually afraid this would happen. I've always known I wanted kids, and originally I thought 2 was a great number. Now I'm thinking 3-4. But with how much I loved being pregnant and being a mother, I'm afraid I'll never want to stop. I'll be the next 20 kids and counting lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

I never knew if I wanted one or two and once we made up our minds it is like I have gone crazy. :wacko: Plus I would quite like twins (I know it will not happen) which is probably utterly mad....wanting 2 newborns and a toddler has to be crazy.


----------



## loveinbinary

It's not that crazy. No more crazy than wanting to get as big as a house, pee every 30 seconds and push something the size of a watermelon out of a not watermelon sized place. I would love to have a set of twins as well, preferably boy/girl, but as you said that is probably not going to happen. Plus I'm certain DH would have a heart attack and die lol.


----------



## LockandKey

loveinbinary said:


> Moving into your first home, that's so exciting! We too need to get a second vehicle. Honestly we need to get rid of the car we have now and get a new one. Luckily the area we are looking to move to has a lower cost of living than where we are at now, which will help us be able to afford another little munchkin sooner after the move. I'd really like to try before the end of the year but I'm not sure if that will happen or not.
> 
> Lately I've been so tempted to take a test, despite being on Mirena. I just feel off, but I know my mind is convincing my body that I feel pregnant because I so desperately want to be.
> 
> Aside from moving and setting up your new home, are you planning to do anything to help pass the time before TTC?

that is exactly how things are for us too! The area we are in now is close to DH's home, but it is basically a suburbia :sick: lol and the rent we pay now for our 2 bedroom apartment is more than what our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2.3 acres homes mortgage will be :wacko: so the money we would be saving, almost $300 difference we thought we could put towards a new vehicle, and still have enough left over to put towards a new baby after other necessities are taken care of first


----------



## LockandKey

oh right, I had forgotten to mention that I was also on an IUD mirena 6 weeks after DD was born, but recently had it taken out due to issues, it gave me bad acne, cramping for 6 months after I had it put in, and 3 weeks around the time I would get my period, I spotted for 2 weeks whenever my periods would come, and it contributed to my RLS as well, not a fun time. So as of now I am au natural, so potential oops baby, but only if a condom breaks. We are being careful as we possibly can here, but I am one of those who's body can never properly handle hormonal bc. I had the option to take the copper coil, but our TTC date is pretty close now, and I have a metal allergy to anything that is now real gold, silver, or stainless steel. F*ck me right?

DD is a huge mommy's girl, so I am not sure how she would adjust, but recently we were staying with a friend who just had a baby, and she was interested in him and wanted to touch him, obviously she didn't fully understand that she shouldn't touch him in his face or try and poke his poor eyes out, and she screamed at me when I wouldn't let her touch him, so I'm thinking give her a few months, and around the time the new baby arrives when she is about 2.5 yrs, she will be a little better


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not too thrilled with the area we are looking to move to. It's not a bad place, there's nothing wrong with it, it's just that there isn't much to do. Though it's really starting to pick up. The job and housing market is rising quite a bit. Right now we live in a 2 bedroom, 2.5 bath townhome with a loft and a finished basement and could get nearly the same thing where my family is for just over half of what we are paying in rent here. All that extra money we will be saving will allow us to get the 2 new cars that we need plus start working towards saving for another little peanut.

But of course no matter how much I justify waiting, I can still talk myself into thinking having another baby now is the right thing to do only because I want one so badly.


----------



## loveinbinary

So far I haven't had any real problems with Mirena. I haven't had a period since I got pregnant (aside from pp bleeding). That part is wonderful. Lately I've been extremely tired, don't have much energy, nauseous in the morning if I'm around food and I've been getting mild cramps. I'm sure it's nothing and my mind is taking the idea of pregnancy symptoms and running with it. I don't like the pill because I can't remember to take it so this seemed like the best option. I am afraid of the chance for an ectopic pregnancy with Mirena (though a very slim chance it is).


----------



## LockandKey

TEST! That's all I can say. You never know, Mirena does have some slight progesterone in it, and it may affect people differently all of a sudden, but I've heard that pregnancy while on Mirena can be very dangerous, so do be careful and take care of yourself.

Right now my biggest problem is that the medication I am taking for my RLS is considered a class C for pregnant women :( so I am trying my best to get off it before I start TTC again


----------



## happyface82

Test test test!! We used to used condoms for years and had an accident and for the past 2 months we've been using the pulling out method and I was hoping for an oops pregnancy but nothing so far :haha:

I'm the same though, even though I had a million problems last pregnancy I could be pregnant forever. I just LOVE the feeling of being pregnant and i'm afraid I'll never stop wanting more kids. :haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

I want to test but I don't want to test. I want to test and find out I'm pregnant and be happy. I don't want to test because I'm sure the BFN it will be is going to hurt and only make my broodiness worse. Plus, with my little guy I tested a few days before af was due, the day af was due and the after af was due and all were bfn. I didn't get my bfp until I was almost a week late. I think I am going to wait a few more days and see how I feel. 

lock, is there nothing else they can give you for the RLS, something safer for TTC?

happyface, that is what I am worried about. I worry that after each baby I'll miss being pregnant and having a newborn that I'll just keep having babies till I can't have any more.


----------



## Kayla26

Hi, I'd like to join you, my dd is 8 months old and we are waiting to ttc number 2. We go on holiday in September so we'll be trying after that. I'm slightly worried about how I will cope with 2 babies though! Lol


----------



## loveinbinary

From what I hear, coping with a second baby is a lot easier than coping with your first baby. Probably because you've already done it once before so you have some idea what you're doing. Not that it makes it any less scary. But we are women and being mothers is what we are born to do, so when it happens (1st or 15th time) we always seem to know just what to do once that little bundle is here.


----------



## happyface82

loveinbinary said:


> I want to test but I don't want to test. I want to test and find out I'm pregnant and be happy. I don't want to test because I'm sure the BFN it will be is going to hurt and only make my broodiness worse. Plus, with my little guy I tested a few days before af was due, the day af was due and the after af was due and all were bfn. I didn't get my bfp until I was almost a week late. I think I am going to wait a few more days and see how I feel.
> 
> lock, is there nothing else they can give you for the RLS, something safer for TTC?
> 
> happyface, that is what I am worried about. I worry that after each baby I'll miss being pregnant and having a newborn that I'll just keep having babies till I can't have any more.

 well as long as hubby is on board I don't see any harm with that :haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

My husband thinks I'm crazy for wanting another one this soon. He'd be happy waiting 10 years before trying again, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## Kayla26

loveinbinary said:


> My husband thinks I'm crazy for wanting another one this soon. He'd be happy waiting 10 years before trying again, which isn't going to happen.

My husband is the opposite, he would have had number 2 straight away, I wanted some time to recover from my c-section and loose my baby weight.


----------



## happyface82

Wow. Wish my husband was like that :flower: He wanted a couple of years just with K which I sort of agree with when I'm not crazy broody :blush:


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm so jealous! But I do want to lose this baby weight before I have another and try to correct the wiggly disaster that is my belly after a c-section.

I've been up in the air as to whether or not I want to elect for a c-section this time around or go for a vbac.


----------



## Kayla26

It took a while to persuade him to have number 1 but he fell in love with her straight away and would love another! 
I can't decicde what I would do either, a large part of me would like to try for vbac, but I don't think I could cope with the disappointment if it ended in a csection again. I guess I'll hae to cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## happyface82

I guess you just have to do what feels best when the time comes. Its such a difficult decision to make and its best not to listen to anyone else, as only you are going to be going through this. . :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Originally I had planned to have a natural birth, no drugs. I was induced and was doing really well until they broke my water for me... then it felt like a freight train was barreling through my uterus, and that's when I demanded drugs (there was no asking at that point). Long story short, I actively pushed for over 4 hours, tried vacuum assist and still couldn't get this little guy out. He just wouldn't go under the bone. I was okay with having a c-section knowing that I had tried my hardest to push him out. They increased my epidural but when he cut me I could feel it, so they increased it again.. I was completely numb on the outside but I could feel immense pain when he would cut into me. After they increased it a third time they send my husband out and ended up completely putting me to sleep. I woke up once about 2 hours or so after my son was born then don't remember anything until I woke up the next morning. That ruined my ability to breastfeed despite trying everything. So part of me wants to elect for one so that I am in control and know what to expect but I still really want to have the normal birth I had hoped for. The only thing is if I go for a vbac I'm worried the same thing will happen all over again.


----------



## LockandKey

I could try benadryl, but I think that is one of the only medications that is safe.

I also wanted an all natural, no intervention, no medication birth, but I had a horrible birth experience with DD, oh well, I will try again next time and pray it goes much better than the first. 

Long story short, my labor stopped, I was given an epi and almost pictocin, she got stuck twice, had an episiotomy, vacuum, forceps, they broke her collar bone to get her out when her shoulders got stuck, had a bunch of stitches, a bruised and broken baby, 4 weeks of bf troubles, and 5 months of physical therapy for her as a result of the difficult delivery. Lol, all that probably should scare me me into having a c section next time, but I really want an all natural birth more than anything


----------



## x Zaly x

loveinbinary said:


> Zaly thank you!! Your little girl looks so precious!! I don't know where the time goes, it seems like yesterday I was staring down at those two perfect lines and now I'm planning his first birthday. Doesn't seem right at all. I want to keep him little forever! What has you WTT?

Thanks :) I know, they grow up too quickly :( Im waiting for a few reasons really. 1. I have abnormal cells, im waiting to go back to the hospital and make sure they have returned to normal. And 2 is that hubby wants to wait and see if he gets into forth year of uni before he becomes a dad again, e doesn't want the extra stress which i get. Its just hard waiting though...x


----------



## bellablue

Hello ladies
I have a beautiful 14 month old we are waiting to try for number 2

till we move into our new home we just built my husband builds homes so he is always changing the plans on the house! even tho its beautiful already!!!! so should be in there for august so we are waiting till agust sept area 

we want at least three children

i had a wonderful first pregnancy i was never sick felt awesome and loved every minute of being preggo!

i do want to give my first more alone time with mom and daddy to thats why we are waiting at least till shes 17 18 months then by time baby comes she will be 2 1/2 ish

so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

lock, Have you tried the benadryl yet? Maybe try it for a few days and see how it works? 
I'm sorry your labor was so difficult. When you have your heart set on natural labor and it goes terribly wrong it is really hard to get over it. I really hope this time around we both get the natural labor we weren't able to have before. I'm thinking of picking up yoga now and doing prenatal yoga while I'm pregnant in hopes of it helping me labor naturally. My only real concern is running into the same problem I had last time and having it ruin my ability to breastfeed. I had my heart set on breastfeeding and I cried for weeks when I was failing at it. I don't want to do that again. 

Zaly, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your cells get their act together and return to normal so you can start TTC. If your DH gets into uni will you be waiting until he is through to TTC? Waiting really is the worst thing and very rarely does it affect men. They have no idea what it's like to what a baby more than anything in the world and be told you have to wait for quite some time to try, and even when you try there is no guarantee that you won't still be waiting because your body just isn't getting pregnant.

bella, your dh is building you a dream home how wonderful is that! I'm sure you'll have plenty to keep you busy until you move in with packing and decorating planning. I'd love to see pictures when it's complete. I think two years is a good age gap, I don't think I'd be able to wait any longer than that. It's tough though, I want to spend as much time as I can with my little man but at the same time I'm dying for another one. 

I had the worst dream last night, and I remember it clearly (of course). To sum it up, I randomly took an hpt and it came back very positive in just seconds. I couldn't believe it so I took a second one, which was always very positive. My sister sent me off to the store to get a frer to be sure since the first two tests were cheapie off brand tests. The third test didn't have lines, instead it had a giant sperm that would turn white if you were pregnant... Of course the third test was positive and I really felt pregnant. I hate dreams like that. Makes me want to go test even though I know my results won't be anywhere near as gratifying at that dream.


----------



## LockandKey

I slept last night without taking my meds last night, I just woke up several times, so it's doable, just kind of a pain in the ass. Lol I often why some things that are supposed to come natural to most I have the most trouble with? But you know, do what you gotta. I'd rather have a healthy baby with less sleep than taking a sleeping medication and not know whether or not my baby will be affected 

Anyway I haven't decided on whether or not I want 2 or 3, I am sure I will have a better idea once I have 2, it's hard for me to imagine now when I only have one and don't know how the next child will be and how I will handle having 2. If I do have 3 though I want to make sure at least 1 is in school. Even though I have DD I still need plenty of me time and independence so I don't lose touch with my sanity, but that's just me, I also don't have any family nearby, so having 2 is probably in my best interest, haha, sorry I am rambling


----------



## loveinbinary

One night at a time! At least you are able to do without the meds, even if it was only one night. And I completely agree with you, I'd rather not sleep ever again to ensure my lo was healthy. 

I think I will probably want at least 3, more depending on how broody I get afterwards :haha: But that will depend on the last baby. Roman has been an unbelievably wonderful baby so I can imagine having a million of him. If my next is a little demon child... well there may not be more after that :rofl:


----------



## x Zaly x

he just wants to wait and see if he gets into forth year, if he does then he said we can start trying. So when he graduates i will be pregnant hopefully fingers crossed :) i know, its very stressful and i dont think men will ever truly get it lol xx


----------



## LockandKey

so DH actually said to me the other day, "If we were in the position, I would have another with you right now!" Ahhhhh, over the moon, I can feel myself swooning again, probably one of the most romantic things he's ever said to me :D but as you know, we have to wait because we are moving, desperately need a 2nd car and money. I would love to try right now, but there are other things that need to be taken care of first. It's almost pure agony, but getting pregnant now would not be pleasant for us, it could compromise our happy family and our financial stability, not worth it, but waiting only a few months, definitely worth it. In the end I know it's much better for us all


----------



## OmiOmen

I would love to do it now but we need to move, I need to pass my driving test and get a car and then finish my degree. I am feeling pretty impatient though.


----------



## loveinbinary

We all have valid and reasonable reasons for waiting, but that doesn't make it feel any better. Where is the broody off button when you need it? 

lock, what a horrible thing for dh to say!! "I know how much you want a baby and if things were different (which they aren't) we could try RIGHT NOW, but we have to wait". It is definitely romantic to have a man say he wants to have a baby with you, but it really sucks when he says it while you have to wait. I am still jealous though. My dh will probably never say that. Our babies will come from strategic convincing :haha: 

It's all worth it in the end, it's all worth it in the end, it's all worth it in the end... nope, still not feeling any less impatient lol.


----------



## LockandKey

ahaha, I didn't think of it that way, perhaps I should yell at him for being so negatively positive :haha:


----------



## happyface82

Wow! I would kill for OH to say smt like that to me :haha: I know it will never happen as I'll be more eager than him. . . but I'll just take anything now! This waiting game is not much fun sometimes! He did tell me the other day that he can see how much I want this and he loves this about me... I tried to explain to him that its not that great! lol It does hurt when you want it really badly.. Men will never understand. . . :shrug:


----------



## Nina24

Hi!

Please can I join?

I have one bubba of 6 months old and sadly had an unplanned pregnancy that turned out in mc. Initially we would've waited until bubba was 4, but since I had the mc DH suggested we try in a year or two. 

I can't wait though as I am so broody, but after struggeling with PND I need to recover first and want to give all my attention to bubba #1 first.

Appart from that I want to loose all my baby weight and get healthy again. We want to get financially stable - we don't have problems,but saving for school and getting a second car would be a bit costly. 

DH just started with a new job and needs to get settled first as he goes away for long periods at a time.


----------



## loveinbinary

I just got back from my doctor's appointment. Of course my IUD is perfectly in place. They ran a pregnancy test which I knew would be negative, but it still hurt when they told me. Going for an ultrasound tomorrow to check for cysts. Since my IUD is in place and working, as long as there aren't any cycst, I might as well keep it in. I really want to drop all this baby weight and then some before getting pregnant again so I really need to focus on that. 

Nina :wave: Of course you can join! I'm so sorry for your loss. Planned or not, the loss of a little one is truly devastating. If you don't mind me asking, how much weight do you hope to lose? I need to drop the 50lbs I gained with my little guy and then another 30 that I managed to put on before getting pregnant.


----------



## happyface82

I'm sorry the test was negative. It always hurts not matter what the circumstances! :hugs:

Hope the ultrasound goes well! :thumbup:


----------



## loveinbinary

Thanks. It's not even like I felt pregnant or anything. I knew very well it was going to be negative, I wasn't expecting anything different. It's funny that even hearing what you already know hurts like you weren't aware.


----------



## LockandKey

here is a picture of my DD, I can't wait to give her a sibling, give her a friend and playmate for life. Although I will admit that last night I was reconsidering as I was realising I would have twice as much work, will have to start getting up again multiple times in the night with no time to catch up later in the day as DD is always up, twice as much laundry, it's already a hassle with DD, I hardly ever get time to myself any more, so in a sense I will be giving up what little freedom I have now. It's a lot to think about and consider, but I think it will totally be worth it, and since I am having them close in age, I will be able to get the diaper changes and restless nights done and over with sooner
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5051.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey everyone!! I am WTT... switched back and forth some, so finally just left it at TTC even though officially waiting until July 31! Starting to get closer... more about trying to save up a bit more vacation time for maternity leave... but also not wanting my babies to have the same birthday! Sucks we don't get paid maternity leave in the U.S., but I need to look into short term disability insurance!


----------



## happyface82

Your LO is just adorable!!!!! And she's got beautiful eyes! :cloud9:

I think it will be a lot of hard work. I've been thinking the same, but then when I think my life 10 years down the line I don't think I will remember another year of sleepiness nights and it will be soooo worth it! :thumbup:

Hi libbyam!! I am hoping to be TTC on July 31st. Its when we go on holiday and I'm hoping OH will go for it then and its when I'll be ovulating as well!! :happydance:


----------



## BlondeShorty

I wanna join too! I'm WTT no. 2 probably until June or July 2013.. I have a 3 month old right now and we figured the best gap in ages was at least 2 years. OH kept saying if we had difficulties it would maybe be 4 years. I had a difficult labour (that actually went really well all things considered) but our little guy is just so well behaved and easy to care for that it makes me want another baby NOW!! even though I know that wouldn't be the best as then I'd probably have to go back to work early so I could get at least SOME maternity leave once the next baby was due..

It's hard to say. My boss wants me back at work 5 months early due to staff shortages, and I want another baby so badly that I'm tempted because I figure then we can start TTC sooner and I'll still get my full year maternity leave...but then I'm missing out on 5 months of NO WORK and spending that time with my little guy. Problem is the longer I stay home, the more I really don't want to go back to work.. :haha:

It makes me happy to see that I'm not the only one that could rationalize a baby right now no matter what the circumstances. I feel a little less crazy as a result.. However this worries me. I only wanted two, maybe three.. and now I'm thinking crazy things like it would be awesome if the next time around we had twins or if we had 5 children, etc. My poor OH would lose his mind..
we already have 3 cats, 2 dogs (used to have 3) . .. Yes we have a zoo :wacko:

.. I just at this moment don't know what I'm going to do to make the time go by quicker other than spend it with my baby.. I mean the time is flying but it also feels like it's crawling by when I start thinking about how badly I want to start TTC. And of course once I start thinking about that, it becomes a bit of an obsession. It's like it's always there.
.. And of course a coworker of mine is having her baby in a month or two, and I JUST found out her sister is also pregnant. As well as a good friend of mine due in October and a girl I worked with at an old job is due the same month.. 

I went shopping today, I swear it seemed as if every woman I walked past was pregnant.. that definitely did NOT help :nope:

Didn't think I would want to be pregnant this badly.. 
:shrug:
Should have seen it coming though, I've NEVER been a patient person :haha:


----------



## Nina24

loveinbinary said:


> I just got back from my doctor's appointment. Of course my IUD is perfectly in place. They ran a pregnancy test which I knew would be negative, but it still hurt when they told me. Going for an ultrasound tomorrow to check for cysts. Since my IUD is in place and working, as long as there aren't any cycst, I might as well keep it in. I really want to drop all this baby weight and then some before getting pregnant again so I really need to focus on that.
> 
> Nina :wave: Of course you can join! I'm so sorry for your loss. Planned or not, the loss of a little one is truly devastating. If you don't mind me asking, how much weight do you hope to lose? I need to drop the 50lbs I gained with my little guy and then another 30 that I managed to put on before getting pregnant.

Ok, sorry found out - I need to lose 52.9lbs



Thank you! 

I am sorry that you had a bfn. It's hard when you want something so badly, but know you need to wait.

I need to lose 24kg ideally. Don't know in lbs - tried to find a converter online. Also, I'm going for a check up at gynaecologist in September and am freaking out. Hope everything woulde be fine......


----------



## LockandKey

I made an appointment with my doc to see what she says about my RLS, what medications I can take, and what she recommends for me when I am TTC. I went without my medication last night, and talk about a rough night, no matter what I did, I didn't even fall asleep until 3am, and didn't stay asleep either. I got roughly 2 hrs of sleep, I'm exhausted and it's not even 10am, on the other hand, I feel like I can get more done now, I am more motivated, and not as groggy as when I take my trazadone. See a problem? My appointment isn't until 2 weeks from now though as I will be out of town, and then I want to see a certain doc who knows my situation better than any of the others. I hope it will be worth the wait though, for now I am just taking folic acid and a calcium, magnesium, zinc supplement as it has worked for me before and hoping it will work again. Oh and benadryl doesn't work at all either :( just leaves me in a half asleep, fog like state but I never actually fall asleep. Ugh, I hope I find a solution soon


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah, I'd really like to get back to pre-baby shape too before baby #2... kept meaning to do that, whoops! I was working out for awhile there, but hard to stay motivated when I'm having to use my lunch hour to do it!

And BlondeShorty, I am not quite as baby crazy as you are yet... I figured I would wait until I was, but it hasn't happened so now I want to have another anyway even though not longing for a newborn too too strongly. My problem is I do want another, but I don't look forward to the newborn stage again and all that drama related to no sleep and nursing and trying to juggle work and home life etc... finally have my life somewhat 'back to normal'!! But I don't want there to be a 5 year age gap either. 

Happyface! We will be TTC same week! I ovulate around Aug 3, so will be TTC last week of July! Last time, we conceived by BDing 5 days before when i thought I'd ov. Really doubted I was prego, even after 3 at-home tests and 1 dr test! So definitely will start early and go every other day? Heard every day can sometimes not work as well?


----------



## libbyam2003

LockandKey said:


> I made an appointment with my doc to see what she says about my RLS, what medications I can take, and what she recommends for me when I am TTC. I went without my medication last night, and talk about a rough night, no matter what I did, I didn't even fall asleep until 3am, and didn't stay asleep either. I got roughly 2 hrs of sleep, I'm exhausted and it's not even 10am, on the other hand, I feel like I can get more done now, I am more motivated, and not as groggy as when I take my trazadone. See a problem? My appointment isn't until 2 weeks from now though as I will be out of town, and then I want to see a certain doc who knows my situation better than any of the others. I hope it will be worth the wait though, for now I am just taking folic acid and a calcium, magnesium, zinc supplement as it has worked for me before and hoping it will work again. Oh and benadryl doesn't work at all either :( just leaves me in a half asleep, fog like state but I never actually fall asleep. Ugh, I hope I find a solution soon

Oh man, I hope you find a solution! I know benadryl knocks me out.. I can't take it at work etc. We're having 105 degree days so ozone crap outside is making the air bad and really wishing I could take something for allergies. Nothing like what you are going through though... good luck! 2 weeks ugh! Feel free to complain to us about the waiting... that is frustrating!!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

LockandKey said:


> here is a picture of my DD, I can't wait to give her a sibling, give her a friend and playmate for life. Although I will admit that last night I was reconsidering as I was realising I would have twice as much work, will have to start getting up again multiple times in the night with no time to catch up later in the day as DD is always up, twice as much laundry, it's already a hassle with DD, I hardly ever get time to myself any more, so in a sense I will be giving up what little freedom I have now. It's a lot to think about and consider, but I think it will totally be worth it, and since I am having them close in age, I will be able to get the diaper changes and restless nights done and over with sooner

That is all the stuff I struggle with!!!! I am so exhausted after working all day and taking care of my dd all late afternoon and evening... I am just not sure how I could also be up a ton at night and deal with all the newborn stuff!!! Worried we will lose ourselves in all that... and more worried it will affect my marriage... we survived so far, but it was rough for awhile there with getting through the sleepless nights and crying and such!!


----------



## LockandKey

libbyam2003 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> here is a picture of my DD, I can't wait to give her a sibling, give her a friend and playmate for life. Although I will admit that last night I was reconsidering as I was realising I would have twice as much work, will have to start getting up again multiple times in the night with no time to catch up later in the day as DD is always up, twice as much laundry, it's already a hassle with DD, I hardly ever get time to myself any more, so in a sense I will be giving up what little freedom I have now. It's a lot to think about and consider, but I think it will totally be worth it, and since I am having them close in age, I will be able to get the diaper changes and restless nights done and over with sooner
> 
> That is all the stuff I struggle with!!!! I am so exhausted after working all day and taking care of my dd all late afternoon and evening... I am just not sure how I could also be up a ton at night and deal with all the newborn stuff!!! Worried we will lose ourselves in all that... and more worried it will affect my marriage... we survived so far, but it was rough for awhile there with getting through the sleepless nights and crying and such!!Click to expand...

I can't even imagine! I'm a SAHM and feel pretty overwhelmed already, work on top of all that :nope: bless you, you are one tough mama, I could never do that and survive or keep my sanity


----------



## libbyam2003

Aww thanks!! Well, the stuff that suffers is housework and yardwork... so we had to hire a guy to cut our grass and a housekeeper to come every two weeks. Felt like we were failing by doing that... and was a waste of money... but made more time for our baby girl, so totally worth it!!! And made me way less stressed bc i freak with a messy house! Now at least its clean some of the time, haha. And I changed my hours... I am at work before S is even awake, so that I can get off work at 3 to go pick her up and have the rest of the day with her. But yeah evenings are still crazy oftentimes... I don't see me ever being able to make dinner 7 days a week!!! Most parents send their babies to daycare without a lunch and our daycare feeds them whatever, chicken nuggets, pizza etc. I am still managing to make her healthy lunches... hoping I can keep that up with baby #2...


----------



## happyface82

libbyam2003 said:


> Yeah, I'd really like to get back to pre-baby shape too before baby #2... kept meaning to do that, whoops! I was working out for awhile there, but hard to stay motivated when I'm having to use my lunch hour to do it!
> 
> And BlondeShorty, I am not quite as baby crazy as you are yet... I figured I would wait until I was, but it hasn't happened so now I want to have another anyway even though not longing for a newborn too too strongly. My problem is I do want another, but I don't look forward to the newborn stage again and all that drama related to no sleep and nursing and trying to juggle work and home life etc... finally have my life somewhat 'back to normal'!! But I don't want there to be a 5 year age gap either.
> 
> Happyface! We will be TTC same week! I ovulate around Aug 3, so will be TTC last week of July! Last time, we conceived by BDing 5 days before when i thought I'd ov. Really doubted I was prego, even after 3 at-home tests and 1 dr test! So definitely will start early and go every other day? Heard every day can sometimes not work as well?

Thats cook! I should be ovulating on Aug 1st if I've got this right! :thumbup: My only worry is OH. I hope he doesn't back out the last moment. He has said he wants us to try within the next two months when we are away. We'll be going back to Greece (home) to spend 6 weeks with family. So it will be either end of July and end of August! I'm hoping its end of July! :thumbup:

As for hiring help, I don't see any shame in that. We have a housekeeper every now and then. As you say it makes us have more time with K so its worth it. Its very tiring working and having a LO -not that being a fully time mum is any easier!- but we all do whatever we think is best right? :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy Bean

BlondeShorty said:


> I wanna join too! I'm WTT no. 2 probably until June or July 2013.. I have a 3 month old right now and we figured the best gap in ages was at least 2 years. OH kept saying if we had difficulties it would maybe be 4 years. I had a difficult labour (that actually went really well all things considered) but our little guy is just so well behaved and easy to care for that it makes me want another baby NOW!! even though I know that wouldn't be the best as then I'd probably have to go back to work early so I could get at least SOME maternity leave once the next baby was due..
> 
> It's hard to say. My boss wants me back at work 5 months early due to staff shortages, and I want another baby so badly that I'm tempted because I figure then we can start TTC sooner and I'll still get my full year maternity leave...but then I'm missing out on 5 months of NO WORK and spending that time with my little guy. Problem is the longer I stay home, the more I really don't want to go back to work.. :haha:
> 
> It makes me happy to see that I'm not the only one that could rationalize a baby right now no matter what the circumstances. I feel a little less crazy as a result.. However this worries me. I only wanted two, maybe three.. and now I'm thinking crazy things like it would be awesome if the next time around we had twins or if we had 5 children, etc. My poor OH would lose his mind..
> we already have 3 cats, 2 dogs (used to have 3) . .. Yes we have a zoo :wacko:
> 
> .. I just at this moment don't know what I'm going to do to make the time go by quicker other than spend it with my baby.. I mean the time is flying but it also feels like it's crawling by when I start thinking about how badly I want to start TTC. And of course once I start thinking about that, it becomes a bit of an obsession. It's like it's always there.
> .. And of course a coworker of mine is having her baby in a month or two, and I JUST found out her sister is also pregnant. As well as a good friend of mine due in October and a girl I worked with at an old job is due the same month..
> 
> I went shopping today, I swear it seemed as if every woman I walked past was pregnant.. that definitely did NOT help :nope:
> 
> Didn't think I would want to be pregnant this badly..
> :shrug:
> Should have seen it coming though, I've NEVER been a patient person :haha:

im the same as we have little guy who is 3mnths and were lookin to try for no2 next june so there will be exactly 2 yrs. (assumin no issue ttc). 
my ultimate aim is to have 4 two close togethrr then a break then another two. 

but like u work is tricky, im going back in october 3 days a week for a while by just usin annual leave so then i can take a full year when i have no2. Only prob is got offered redundancy yesterday...they said it voluntry but who knows. 

Trying to fit family and career in is tricky.


----------



## libbyam2003

Happyface,
I've been tracking for only two cycles since getting off the pill, so all my stuff is estimates... I don't temp or test or anything. Don't want to stress too much. Part of me wonders if getting on this website might make me think too much about it! But looks like we'll be DTD every other day for last week in July, to cover before and day immediately after O.

Greece as home.... wowwww... I know things haven't been perfect over there lately, but that is a dream location to me!!! We vacationed for 10 days in Italy for our honeymoon a couple years ago and that was the only time we've left the country, besides Bahamas/Mexico/etc.

Mummy Bean,
Yes, it is tricky to fit everything in! 2 year gap sounds great, also with the larger gap then another 2. I was wanting that gap, but my dd is already 15 months, so yeah... just now starting to see that I might be able to manage a second! For a long while, I was turned off ever having another!! :O


----------



## loveinbinary

Lock, that is just about the cutest face I've ever seen!! She is just so darling!! I know what you mean. I like that I get to sleep in a little and not have to be up and down all night. It's so much sacrifice, but at the end of the day I'd trade all the sleep I'd ever get for the rest of my life for another little baby. We must be crazy to want to do all of that all over again!
I hope everything goes well at your appointment and you are able to find an alternantive for your rls. That sounds so miserable. And you will need all the rest you can get while baking another little bun and chasing after the lo you already have! 

libby, where do you work? I got 5 weeks paid maternity then 4 weeks at half pay. It really sucks when you look at other countries, some giving you an entire year paid leave! It's really not fair at all. 

blonde, I felt the same as you. As soon as I went on leave I never wanted to come back. My first day back to work (LO was only 9 weeks old) I cried as I left... and he cried the rest of the day too. It broke my heart. I'd quite my job completely if I could afford to. I'm pretty sure all of us wtt/ttc ladies are completely off our rockers. I swear babies are addicting! I was talking to a woman who came into my work yesterday about it. She was telling me that babies are cute for a reason, to keep us wanting more after they start to grow up. It made so much sense! Isn't it funny how that goes? You spend time with your lo and time just FLIES! They grow up so fast, but the minute you think about ttc or wanting to ttc time comes to a complete standstill. I've never been a patient person either when it comes to things I truly want so this is complete torture. Especially now when I think about how this time last year I had a big belly and was so looking forward to meeting my little man. 

Nina, want to be weight loss buddies? I really need to get out and start exercising but I just don't have the motivation. I'm far too self conscious to go to a gym, plus they can be quite pricey. I love walking but I hate being out in the heat and getting all sweaty and gross, plus I have my lo to take with me and I don't want him to suffer. I'm sure I could melt off all the weight if I had a treadmill or stationary bike, but those too run a shiny penny and I'm trying to save up so we can ttc sooner. Catch 22...

So I had my doctor's appointment yesterday to check my IUD and my ultrasound is this afternoon to check for cysts. I'm not looking forward to drinking 32oz of water and then holding it for over an hour. I still have the bladder of a pregnant woman lol! I feel so crazy hoping that maybe they will find a teeny tiny little baby that is to early to be picked up on a test. How insane am I??


----------



## libbyam2003

loveinbinary said:


> libby, where do you work? I got 5 weeks paid maternity then 4 weeks at half pay. It really sucks when you look at other countries, some giving you an entire year paid leave! It's really not fair at all.
> 
> So I had my doctor's appointment yesterday to check my IUD and my ultrasound is this afternoon to check for cysts. I'm not looking forward to drinking 32oz of water and then holding it for over an hour. I still have the bladder of a pregnant woman lol! I feel so crazy hoping that maybe they will find a teeny tiny little baby that is to early to be picked up on a test. How insane am I??

I work for the govt... in Alabama. We don't get maternity leave, but use our vacation and sick time. So I have been trying to save!! I have heard of ppl using short term disability for 6 weeks paid... I need to find out about that!

32 ounces, ugh!! Aww, yeah want a baby bad! I get that!! You see how impossible it can be to GET prego, yet always hope that maybe you are and just don't know it! So you still have the IUD?


----------



## loveinbinary

I really can't understand why companies (especially the government) would feel that we don't need maternity leave. "Well, you have a job... so you really don't need to be having children".

Yes... I still have the IUD... I kind of want to take it out but at the same time I don't. I really want to lose weight before getting pregnant again and if I went back to the pill I might as well get pregnant since I won't remember to take them. As much as I want a baby with my whole heart, it would be better for both of us if I lost the weight first. I would be disappointed in myself if I got pregnant before that happened. I've been considering swapping the IUD for the Nuva Ring, but I don't know anything about it yet. 

The tech said everything looked pretty good at my ultrasound. I learned that I have a long and skinny uterus. Maybe that's my inner skinny girl :haha:


----------



## happyface82

Libbyam - no maternity leave??? This is just wrong! :wacko:

Loveinbinary - Glad the ultrasound went well! :thumbup:


----------



## LockandKey

that's interesting finding out what kind of uterus you have, now I am interested too :haha:

Lately I've been looking online at double strollers, furniture and accessories I would like or like to replace for baby #2, it's my guilty pleasure if you will, and kind of puts a cool cloth over my baby fever. I also like to look at names, name combinations. I have already decided that next one we will not find out the gender so I will be buying all gender neutral items next, and I definitely want a midwife next and try yet again for an all natural, med free birth. Anybody else make plans? I know I went a bit into depth, I feel a bit nutty at times, but tell myself it's family planning, so it's ok


----------



## BlondeShorty

LockandKey said:


> that's interesting finding out what kind of uterus you have, now I am interested too :haha:
> 
> Lately I've been looking online at double strollers, furniture and accessories I would like or like to replace for baby #2, it's my guilty pleasure if you will, and kind of puts a cool cloth over my baby fever. I also like to look at names, name combinations. I have already decided that next one we will not find out the gender so I will be buying all gender neutral items next, and I definitely want a midwife next and try yet again for an all natural, med free birth. Anybody else make plans? I know I went a bit into depth, I feel a bit nutty at times, but tell myself it's family planning, so it's ok



Yeah I've started making plans.. 
I have always had a gut feeling I'll have 2 sons.. so I kind of want to find out again when I DO start TTC and finally become pregnant next year. But part of me would really like it to be a surprise. OH wants to know no matter what though so I'm sort of hoping that the baby doesn't cooperate at ultrasounds so it IS a surprise. :haha:

I too want to try for an all natural med free birth which didn't happen last time (due to me having back labour and not realizing I was in labour and leaving for the hospital when I was beyond rational thought for managing pain on my own :dohh:) 

I am already looking at if I'm going to move my son from his room to another one and designate that room as a nursery or if I'll keep that room as his and set up a nursery in a different one.. 

I've also tried to work out plans in regards to work. I have been looking around to see if something opens up closer to home or if something that works around OH's hours opens up.. As I want to start TTC in June/July I'm thinking of possibly going back a bit early so that if for any reason I need to leave work earlier or have a preterm baby, I still have my full year of work logged in. 

I think after #2 I will go back to work for a while but may want to go to part time working around OH's hours so I can spend more time with my kids until they're a bit older and then go back to full time. Or try to find something with slightly better hours as right now I do shift type work. OR my other thought is stay working full time for a few years and then go down to part time and stay working as part time only. Not quite sure haha.

Mummy Bean what kind of work do you do?

I'm still strongly debating going back in November myself if not earlier just so I can help out with the financial side of things better but can't bear the thought of leaving my little guy in a dayhome until he's a little older. 
Then again it might be a good idea as then I may find it easier and easier to leave him and go back to work knowing that I'll have the year after to spend with him. .. But it might also mean I want to start TTC earlier, haha.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm afraid that window shopping online and focusing on baby thing would only make my broodiness even worse. But I may give it a try and see if it can help take my mind off of wanting to ttc. I have no will power when it comes to team yellow... I was asking the tech at my 12 week scan (had it at 14 weeks) if she could maybe see anything. I give kudos to anyone to can go the whole pregnancy without knowing. I was thinking about having a midwife, but that would depend on whether or not I decide to elect for a c-section, which I still have no idea. I don't know how I'm going to decide.. can I just do both? :haha:


----------



## Tonyell34

I just had an ectopic this past April AND I am so ready.. after having my stillborn son back in nov of 2009 and a ectopic pregnancy this past April I am starting this month. I am sure of this or maybe in August , if my cycle gets right, that way I can start clomid.. 

However with me trying to finish my nursing degree. I kinda in between, i have 46 grand of student loan debt.. and when i do conceive and have my daughter or son I want to be a stay at home mom.. So I am in the crossfire of trying to see should i finish my degree.. conceive at the same time... and just work 2 years to pay off my debt then.. tend to my child full time.. but do part time working throughout the year just to keep my license active... ???? Uhgg so many options so confuse... Husband is the bread winner and financially we are doing great...He has his degree already i just need to get mines...:).. 23/ bout to be 24 in Sep... and confuse between conceive being a career mom or giving up and being a stay at home mom.. my dream is nursing...


----------



## loveinbinary

I am so terribly sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how hard all of this must have been for you. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a speedy and perfectly healthy bfp as soon as you start trying. 

I would say that if nursing is your dream, you should definitely finish your degree. You could work part time just to keep your license active until your little one started preschool. Only after having my little guy did I realize what my dream is. I want to be an IBCLC (international board certified lactation consultant). I'll be starting school in the fall. You don't have to give up your dream to have children, you can definitely do both. Eventually your children will be in school and you could go back to work full time during those hours so don't give up!


----------



## Tonyell34

Thanks Lovinbinary.. yeah I was planning on homeschooling though since me and my 12 siblings been home-school all our lives... i guess i can still do home-school and work part time.. Hubby works from home so I guess it won't be that bad...since in april i just had major surgery and have to get my right tube remove it is going to be harder for me to get prego...:(


----------



## libbyam2003

loveinbinary said:


> I really can't understand why companies (especially the government) would feel that we don't need maternity leave. "Well, you have a job... so you really don't need to be having children".
> 
> Yes... I still have the IUD... I kind of want to take it out but at the same time I don't. I really want to lose weight before getting pregnant again and if I went back to the pill I might as well get pregnant since I won't remember to take them. As much as I want a baby with my whole heart, it would be better for both of us if I lost the weight first. I would be disappointed in myself if I got pregnant before that happened. I've been considering swapping the IUD for the Nuva Ring, but I don't know anything about it yet.
> 
> The tech said everything looked pretty good at my ultrasound. I learned that I have a long and skinny uterus. Maybe that's my inner skinny girl :haha:

Ha! Well, I've ad the nuva ring before... what did you want to know about it? Easier, yes! But I preferred a pill. The ring I would take out and clean and had to make sure it was still in there... I don't know, just wasn't my cup of tea. But yeah not sure why because pills are a pain to remember! It has been a long while since I used the nuva ring. Maybe I will try it again!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah, I feel for you too... that is rough, tonyell! Hoping it gets worked out. Loans and logistics with living and all that can be rough too... never seems like there is a right time! 

I have been planning for my second... thinking about keeping 'it' in the same room as my 15 month old once 'it' is sleeping in a crib. Ah but will 'it' wake up S a lot, who know... ah decisions. Definitely TRYING not to think about babies too too much... but I have a friend due soon, so newborns keep coming up. Drat!


----------



## BlondeShorty

That's my problem! A girl I worked with is due in the next 2 months and one of the other girls we worked with I think _just_ had her baby. .. Then a close friend of mine is due in October with her third (fingers crossed she's having the girl she wants..)

I'm happy for them, but it doesn't help me with keeping my mind off of the fact that I'm waiting. *GRR*

And I'm also in the same boat of just finished school and not sure if I want to go into part time work, or keep working full time, etc. 
I change my mind daily.. 
As I do owe some family members money I will probably go back to work full time so I can pay them back for helping me with my school.. then I will see from there what I want to do.. knowing that since I have the schooling I can always go back into the field I'm in once my children are older..


----------



## loveinbinary

libby- tell me everything you can! A friend of mine has it as well and she thinks it's great. She mentioned something about it being possible to just put a new ring in and skip af altogether instead of leaving it out for a week?

I'm hoping by the time we start trying we will have moved into a bigger place (currently in a 2 bedroom with a loft), but it wouldn't be too difficult to find space for another baby. My son slept in our room for 7ish months so it would be no issue doing that again. 

Several of my friends are expecting, just finding out they are pregnant of just had their little ones. I am very happy for them, but at the same time I am so jealous. WHY CAN'T THAT BE ME??? My uterus is the perfect place to hide another little baby, my son loved it in there :haha:


----------



## libbyam2003

Loveinbinary,
Well, for the most part, I didnt even notice the nuva ring... easy... but hormones with it are different so you'd want to ask your dr... the pill I took recently had different doses during different weeks, versus the ring is the same all the time. Also, don't think it helps with bad skin? Other than that, just another way to prevent babies I guess! If I didn't want to go back on the pill after my next baby, I might get it. Unless we're done having kids, then I guess I'd get the implant?


----------



## loveinbinary

I see him Monday so we will definitely have a chat about it. The reason I got the IUD in the first place was because I was nursing and couldn't have a hormonal birth control. The IUD isn't helping with bad skin, which for once in my life isn't that bad at all. I don't know. I'm not going to be satisfied with any birth control other than a uterus full of baby.


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hi - I am a mummy to a 15 month old boy , Leo and he is my world!! i am a SAHM & I am dying of broodiness , my OH said when his new job goes permanent (he has 2 others which he hates but its an income) we can have another ! ( which could be before xmas but not sure) . I am secretly hoping I will get pregnant now though ( which is hard as OH is tired and we dont have sex!!) Sighhhh. I wanta small gap between babies and know my little boy would be great with a newborn ! I must literally think about it 15 times a day and it hurts :( 

Does anyone elses family/friends hear the word "baby" and demand you dont have anymore ? Or not yet ? I feel like punching them in the face, it's our choice & I never ask for snything for Leo so leave me the f*** alone !!

& breeeaaaathe!

Nice to meet you all anyway & good luck with your broody journeys xxx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hey, I'm Rachel,19 and have a gorgeous 3 month old called Oliver. I desperately want another, but OH is making us wait until at least late 2015,early 2016. Anyone else in for the long haul? X


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm WTT #2, possibly will start TTC in December. My baby is only a month old and I'm getting itchy for #2!


----------



## loveinbinary

Miss, my family is kind of the same way. They ask about us having more children but are sure to mention they don't want us having more RIGHT NOW. But if it were to happen they would be happy for us. 

rhdr, That is my son's middle name! I love it. Yikes 2015/2016. Any chance that dh might move the date up any? Why does he want to wait that long?

hakunamatata, I was the same way. I loved being pregnant and I love being a mother so much that I was instantly ready for another one. People thought I was crazy.


----------



## BlondeShorty

MissRamejkis said:


> Hi - I am a mummy to a 15 month old boy , Leo and he is my world!! i am a SAHM & I am dying of broodiness , my OH said when his new job goes permanent (he has 2 others which he hates but its an income) we can have another ! ( which could be before xmas but not sure) . I am secretly hoping I will get pregnant now though ( which is hard as OH is tired and we dont have sex!!) Sighhhh. I wanta small gap between babies and know my little boy would be great with a newborn ! I must literally think about it 15 times a day and it hurts :(
> 
> Does anyone elses family/friends hear the word "baby" and demand you dont have anymore ? Or not yet ? I feel like punching them in the face, it's our choice & I never ask for snything for Leo so leave me the f*** alone !!
> 
> & breeeaaaathe!
> 
> Nice to meet you all anyway & good luck with your broody journeys xxx

I have the same problem with OH!! Secretly wish I'd get pregnant now..but sex sort of needs to be in the equation for that to happen. :haha: After a 12 hour work day 5 days a week and an 8 hour day on the 6th though, I can't say I blame him.. 

My family is bad for that. One of my aunts and uncle think the 2 year age gap I want (so trying basically in the same month DS was conceived last year, next year) is perfect and seems to be the only supportive one. Everyone else tells me I should wait longer. ...I think because we bought a new house that still needs a deck, fence, yard, etc. That and my family all lives _at least_ 3 hours away.. so they seem to think we won't be able to have more than one without family support since dayhomes, etc. cost money.. And some of them know I don't really want to go back to work after number 2. .. At least not full time. So they question how we can afford it while some think I should give my DS more time to be the "only" baby for a while. .. It's annoying. It's my choice when I want to have my next child not theirs and we're not going to put ourselves in the poor house to do it.* SO BACK OFF*:growlmad: haha yeah.. I guess that touched on a nerve. But that irritates me so much. Same as they think I'm insane to possibly now want 3 or 4 if number 2 ends up being a boy again. _OR_ if number 2 is a girl but just as super easy as baby number 1 has been and we can afford it.. 

I think of babies all day every day. Weird thing that gets me through now is planning out how a budget will work when I go back to work and have to pay for a dayhome. .. Then planning out how that will work when number 2 is added into the mix. .. It's all super affordable but it does keep me grounded when I look at it as I realize I want to get a few more things bought/done before hand as it'll be much harder to afford those things once number 2 comes. .. I've also budgeted what would happen if I became a SAHM and we sold my car off, or if I got a part time job around OH's hours, etc. etc. (I've budgeted I think about 20 different possible scenarios :haha:)

loveinbinary and hakunamatata.. I was adamant we were waiting for a year and a half after my son was born. I was also not sure I'd want more than 2 children .. I was talking about our second child in the delivery room and started thinking that I could easily have more than 2 children!! (The max we'd discussed had always been 3, now I'm thinking 4 wouldn't be bad.. no more than 5 at the most!) And yeah.. I think it'd be cool to have twins or triplets.. :wacko: 

I don't tell a lot of my friends any of this as they think I'm crazy to want to be pregnant again already. I think if they knew the extent of my baby fever they'd try to get me commited to an asylum or something :haha:

(Especially the ones that know the entire story of my 30 hour labour and my son then being in the NICU for a week afterwards..) :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

He wants me to get through uni and into a job before we have another, also we want a trip to Florida without a baby, we always said we would go when LO was old enough to remember it. If I get onto the course I want this year, there is a chance that he would move it forward a year! So fingers crossed x


----------



## libbyam2003

Lovinbinary, 
Yeah my dr prescribed me my regular Birth control while I was still nursing. I was like 'wait, don't I need something different while nursing??' He said no, that it was okay once my supply was good. But I don't know. Seems like everyone else gets the mini pill or waits, etc. I'm getting a female OB next time, just to be on the safe side!

BlondeShorty,
Wow... I always had the baby bug until I HAD one and then I was like omg I don't know how I could ever be able to have another! But my baby was not 'easy'... she was high maintenance now that I am looking back... I wouldn't have figured that out except I work in our church nursery and there are babies in there that are perfectly content to lie in a swing or on a mat, not making a peep! Mine would have screamed to be held and even then been finicky mostly!

Luckily, for those of us that weren't super fond of the newborn stage, there's much more to come... and now my sweet baby gives hugs and blows kisses and sits on my lap for story time etc and I love it!! A few more weeks and I will be moving from WTT to TTC!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hope you dont mind me joinong you ladies :) Im WTT #2, hopefully Oct/Nov this year. I have an almost 18 month LO, Paige and she is a bit obsessed with babies! Shes growing up wayyyyy too fast and i am super broody!

I also hope that #2 is as easy going as my first! Although I wont count on it :D


----------



## loveinbinary

blondeshorty, at this point I am convinced that I will end up like that Duggar woman with 4,000 children :rofl: I love being pregnant and being a mom that I fear I will never get over this baby fever!

libby, I would DEFINITELY switch doctors. From what I've been told by EVERYONE is that the hormone bcp will cause a reduced supply even after a good supply is established. My OB is a man and I love him! But you can clearly see that he loves his job and loves delivering babies. 

I really hope my next baby is as good as my son is. He's just he happiest little man in the whole entire world. He hardly makes a peep when we go out, except for his loud laughing. But because he's so wonderful I am willing to be my next will be a little demon child lol.


----------



## hakunamatata

I was actually prescribed the mini pill today, and it's supposed to be fine for BF. I used to be on the regular pill & had no problems when I came off and started TTC.


----------



## LockandKey

anyone feel like discussing names? This is probably a favorite topic of mine.

I'm not really sure what I like for girls. I have Violet Claire, Elise Claire, Celia Renee, and Evelyn, but I'm not head over heels for any of them, so still undecided. DH hasn't thought of any he likes, and when naming DD I pretty much made the list and he chose one

for boys I like Owen Patrick or Corbin Patrick, DH likes Alexander, Ivan, Xavier, or Isiac

I'm not sure which would go with DD's name best though, I kind of want to stick to the uncommon, classic name thing.

Let's see, Nora and Violet, Nora and Elise, Nora and Celia, Nora and Evelyn, Nora and Corbin, Nora and Owen....I think they all sound good together


----------



## BlondeShorty

libbyam.. I think that's the reason I'm ready for another is because my DS was so easy and is a very mellow baby. I also am aware that my next probably won't be as easy.. 

loveinabinary.. I know how you feel!! However, I had something that sorta killed my baby fever today. .. Breastfeeding a baby in a non air conditioned house when we're in the middle of a monster heat wave.. :rofl: .. Well actually that just made me decide that when we're ready, we'll be TTC like _crazy_ during the hot months. It might be "too hot" but at least I'll know that I won't be walking around with my own personal mini oven strapped to my body during these months. :rofl:

As for names.. 
I really like the name Melody for a girl.. or the middle name April, June, or May if I have a daughter born in those months. There's also Katie, Carissa, Madison, Freya, and a few others.. 

For a boy name it's harder. We named our little guy Rex so I kinda want something different like that and DH and I can't agree. I really like Adriel but he's not sold on it. Other than that I don't know as a lot of the names I like have been used by close friends.. If I were to have twins (they don't runi n my family it's just a fantasy of mine :haha:) and one or both were boys, then I'd probably use the name Timothy for one as it apparently means twin. .. 
I do like Cory as well but DH says it's "too common". 
Sooo hopefully we have a girl for our second as then we won't fight over the name. :haha:


----------



## staralfur

LOVE the name Freya for a girl! My OH hates it though. :( If we have another girl I'll have to talk him into it.

For boys, we both like Oliver and Sebastian. :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Loveinbinary,
Yeah if I end up with the same dr next time, I'll insist on the mini pill! I lost my supply around 6-7 months and wasn't on birth control until around then because didn't need it at first! :O I blame losing my supply on letting her sleep through the night without nursing because started that at 6 months. But also work full-time and pumping didn't seem to always get as much milk as nursing and maybe made my body think I needed less because wasn't nursing as often.

BlondeShorty,
Yeah I can hope for a mellow baby next time! Or at least one that will not scream when I hand it over to my DH so I can get a break without the baby screaming the whole time I'm in the other room! A baby that could chill on its own some? Even better oh my!

No idea on names. I guess since I know my DH needs to know the gender, I just plan to wait to think about it closer to then to not get my hopes up about having one gender or the other. If he wanted to not find out like me, I'd be trying to think of names now since I'd NEED one of EACH before the delivery!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone. Can I join you please? We've decided this week we're going to start NTNP around September/October and then TTC in a more full-on way around December/January. I love being a Mum so much and part of me wants to start TTC now but partly for financial reasons and also because my periods haven't come back yet because I'm still breastfeeding then we're going to wait a few months. Also, I'm not far off 40 so feel like time isn't really on our side. No idea about names, but it took us about 18 months to agree on a name for this LO so we'd better hurry up! Did anyone take a while to get their BFP with number 1? It took us just over a year with one m/c along the way. Looking forward to getting to know you all and hope for straightforward TTC journeys when the time comes. Loveinbinary - I think I remember you from TTC threads when I was TTC number one - were you in a group with kylarsmum and nypage? Xx


----------



## bellablue

i would like a buddy :) we are going for number 2 my first is a girl shes 14 months she was very active and never sits still lol she was breast fed to and up every 2 hours but i still loved every minute of baby hood! and this age is so cute hopefully next one will eb a bit more mellow lol! but i do hear that girls are move active so they say lol

the reason i waited till now is i wanted to spend alot of time with daughter i feel a little guilty having number 2 in oct which she will be 2 years and 3 months old then but i love her to pieces i know the next one i will to but shes my world thats the only reason i waited cause i wanted one on one time with my first she deserves it


----------



## libbyam2003

Well, I guess I should leave this forum... I am now in TWW! So I guess we are TTC now. Maybe NTNP sort of. Because yeah didn't mean to try this month! Oops!

Bellablue, our baby girls are really close in age!


----------



## libbyam2003

oh and we almost have the same exact ticker, ha!


----------



## bellablue

libbyam2003 said:


> oh and we almost have the same exact ticker, ha!

haha to funny :) my daughter will be 15 months on the 15!:hugs:

great minds think alike hehe!


----------



## Hazelnut

Loveinbinary..... I've found you again!! I remember that thread you refer to in your op. 
Lovely to hear you want baby number 2.... Me too and daisy is nearly 9 months. We too have loads of reasons to wait but I'm a bit like you and would love to be pregnant again, even though I had a horrendous time!! 
I will post more Tom or thus week as its nearly midnight here in uk and I've got to get some rest. Night girls. Xxxx


----------

